# 2006 AC700 EFI SE questions



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a buddy that is working on his 2006 AC 700 EFI SE. I went over to look at his bike and give him some advice on snorkeling it. 
While we were talking he mentioned that he felt like the bike didn't have the take off he was hoping for in such a large bike. I test rode it and found that in low it responded pretty good, but in high you had to ramp up the rpm's higher than you would think to get it going. 
We took the cvt cover off and noticed that his belt was really loose. Also about a 1/4" up from the bottom of the primary there is a very deep groove. After doing some research we went back out to the bike, and I noticed that when I spun the secondary the belt started to tighten up and seemed to get to where it should be. So to me it looks like for some reason either the secondary or primary is not going back to where it should be when you let off the throttle and that is causing the belt to be loose, and when he hits the throttle he is not getting the response that he should be getting. 

My questions are: 
With a large groove in the primary is it trash? 
Is there any common problem with these bikes that would cause this to happen? 
Would just replacing the clutch spring help? 

From what I have read the CVT's on these bikes are different from the Brutes. So I don't know much about how these work.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

A grove is a bad thing. Most likely will need to be replaced, unless its not bad and can be machined out in whatever process the guy was going to do to it.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

^^ Agreed any kind of groove is bad. If it's say 3/16 deep or so then it's trashed. No machining can fix that, not even VFJ. LOL If the groove is very bad at all it should be eating belts, and that's most likely where the problem is, it's slipping.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is a photo of it. Looks pretty deep to me. I don't think it can be machined out, but he is going to check with that guy.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

The guy said he that the work he is going to do will get rid of the groove.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

sounds kinda like the clutches may have some trash in it. the belt is never supposed to be loose on these things, because it is a constant tension cvt system. could even be that the secondary is a little loose. There should be a spring on the back of the secondary that makes it snap closed when the primary opens up.


----------

